# Naked Eye Comet C/2020 F3 NEOWISE nearest Earth July 23



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Comet C/2020 F3 NEOWISE has passed around the Sun and is moving into the early evening western sky. It's currently visible by naked eye, but is dimming as it heads toward its closest approach to Earth at 0.69 AU on July 23.

I've created two charts and an ephemeris that can be viewed on my Comets webpage: https://www.CurtRenz.com/comets.html

Photos and descriptions of the comet would be welcome additions to this thread.


----------

